# Alfine shifter cable pull



## Singular (Sep 21, 2005)

So I've got an Alfine hub I've had for a while which I've been meaning to do something with. Trouble is, the build I have in mind precludes the trigger style shifters. Can I use a shimano 8 speed bar end shifter? Does anyone know what the cable pull on the alfine shifter is? I guess I could also just measure...

Thanks, 

Sam


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Cable pull on the Alfine/Nexus is unique, you need to use the specified shifters - there is a twist and a trigger shifter available.


----------



## Singular (Sep 21, 2005)

From someone with the moniker 'itsdoable' I'd hoped for a more optimistic response! ;-) Between Shimano 10 pulling 2.5mm of cable per click and SRAM 7 pulling 4.5mm per click, all other shifter configurations give you anything between those in roughly 0.2mm increments - so as long as alfine falls within that range there may well be something which works. For instance I run Shimano 8 speed cassette and derailleurs with Campag 10 speed shifters and it works a treat, though I doubt either company would admit to it. 

So of course Shimano recommend specific shifters, either their cheesy trigger or grip shifters, I have the triggers. Trouble is, I mostly use drop bars, which precludes use of either of these options. What I'd like to do is use either a bar end shifter, or maybe some roughly compatible 'brifter'. Anyhow, I'll do some more research and experimentation and let you know how it goes. 

Thanks, 

Sam


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

I measured the cable pull (and I don't remember the number) but it was between Shimano 7-8 speed and Sram's 1:1. I thought of modifying the pulleys in the shifter, but I really didn't have issues with the existing shifter.

Using a friction bar-end works, but the nexus/alfine hubs are sensitive to being place inbetween gears, alot of grunching and groaning from the hub if you do that. You could try building up the cam on the 8-speed bar-end shifter to get it to work.

You can put a twist shifter backwards on the drop-bar, but the Nexus-Alfine twist shifter is pretty long, which means you need an extension if you want some space on the drop bar. The cable exit is also a pain. I've also seen twist shifters mounted on the downtube (sticking out perpendicular to the DT) - which works fine if you don't mind DT shifting (I grew up with that, so I like them there). 

You could try placing the trigger shifter in front of the drops, so you can reach the paddles with your index finger or thumb. I have not tried that, but it should work if you modify the paddles a bit.

Let us know what you end up with, curious minds want to know.

PS: "itsdoable" is apparentlly something I usually say just before I crash. So they tell me...


----------



## Singular (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for that, I might give it a go in friction mode then think about adapting the indexingplate to make it play better. 

Really not keen on a bodged twist shifter, if it comes to that I'd probably just go with a flipped Mary, or a 1x8 derailleur setup, which is what I have now. 

Cheers, 

Sam


----------



## carlton (Sep 16, 2005)

Give these guys a call and report back to us. They are said to be testing a prototype.

http://jtekengineering.com/index.html


----------

